# Strange UPS Shipping?



## chrisk121

I ordered some stuff off of B&H and it was expected to come today. Well, it didn't. When I tracked my shipping I saw this

 Type:       Package        
Status:     In Transit      
Shipped To:     LEDUC, AB, CA      
Shipped/Billed On:     09/20/2007      
Service:     EXPEDITED      
Weight:     4.70 Lbs      

Package Progress

LOUISVILLE,
KY,  US     09/21/2007     10:27 A.M.     ARRIVAL SCAN

JAMAICA,
NY,  US     09/21/2007     8:28 A.M.     DEPARTURE SCAN
    09/21/2007     6:47 A.M.     ARRIVAL SCAN

CALGARY,
AB,  CA     09/21/2007     4:17 A.M.     A HOLD HAS BEEN REQUESTED. PAYMENT MUST BE MADE PRIOR TO RELEASE

SECAUCUS,
NJ,  US     09/21/2007     4:55 A.M.     DEPARTURE SCAN
    09/21/2007     1:17 A.M.     ARRIVAL SCAN

MASPETH,
NY,  US     09/20/2007     11:27 P.M.     DEPARTURE SCAN
09/20/2007     9:09 P.M.     ORIGIN SCAN

US     09/20/2007     7:48 P.M.     BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED


Is that normal? I'm pretty sure that it isn't. Why would they ship to Canada then ship back to USA? BTW I live in Leduc, Alberta and the shipment is worth about $650.


----------



## kundalini

I haven't figured out shipping routes yet, nor do I really care to.  I know the destinations may bounce around and seems illogical, but they (usually) have their reasons. I have had shipment values from $15 (...but I really, really wanted it) to $1500 USD.  I have only used the 3-5 business days for delivery from B&H and have yet had to wait for the fourth day.  But then again, I live on the East coast of the States.


----------



## chrisk121

Calgary is about 2hrs from my house though.


Tracking Detail     | Help Help

Your package is on time with a scheduled delivery date of 09/24/2007.


Tracking Number:     ************     
Type:     Package      
Status:     In Transit - On Time      
Scheduled Delivery:     09/24/2007      
Shipped To:     LEDUC, AB, CA      
Shipped/Billed On:     09/20/2007      
Service:     EXPEDITED      
Weight:     4.70 Lbs      

Package Progress
Location     Date     Local Time     Description
CALGARY,
AB,  CA     09/21/2007     4:40 P.M.     REGISTERED WITH CLEARING AGENCY / SHIPMENT SUBMITTED TO CLEARING AGENCY
    09/21/2007     4:40 P.M.     REGISTERED WITH CLEARING AGENCY / RELEASED BY CLR AGENCY. NOW IN-TRANSIT
LOUISVILLE,
KY,  US     09/21/2007     10:27 A.M.     ARRIVAL SCAN
JAMAICA,
NY,  US     09/21/2007     8:28 A.M.     DEPARTURE SCAN
    09/21/2007     6:47 A.M.     ARRIVAL SCAN
CALGARY,
AB,  CA     09/21/2007     4:17 A.M.     A HOLD HAS BEEN REQUESTED. PAYMENT MUST BE MADE PRIOR TO RELEASE
SECAUCUS,
NJ,  US     09/21/2007     4:55 A.M.     DEPARTURE SCAN
    09/21/2007     1:17 A.M.     ARRIVAL SCAN
MASPETH,
NY,  US     09/20/2007     11:27 P.M.     DEPARTURE SCAN
    09/20/2007     9:09 P.M.     ORIGIN SCAN
US     09/20/2007     7:48 P.M.     BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED

Tracking results provided by UPS:  09/21/2007 10:32 P.M.  ET


----------



## RacePhoto

Package Travel in sequence:

MASPETH,
 US     09/20/2007     7:48 P.M.     BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED (label printed)
     09/20/2007     9:09 P.M.     ORIGIN SCAN (actually in UPS hands)
 NY,  US     09/20/2007     11:27 P.M.     DEPARTURE SCAN

SECAUCUS,
     09/21/2007     1:17 A.M.     ARRIVAL SCAN
 NJ,  US     09/21/2007     4:55 A.M.     DEPARTURE SCAN

JAMAICA,
     09/21/2007     6:47 A.M.     ARRIVAL SCAN
 NY,  US     09/21/2007     8:28 A.M.     DEPARTURE SCAN

LOUISVILLE,
 KY,  US     09/21/2007     10:27 A.M.     ARRIVAL SCAN

CALGARY,
AB,  CA     09/21/2007     4:40 P.M.     REGISTERED WITH CLEARING AGENCY / SHIPMENT SUBMITTED TO CLEARING AGENCY
    09/21/2007     4:40 P.M.     REGISTERED WITH CLEARING AGENCY / RELEASED BY CLR AGENCY. NOW IN-TRANSIT


This part is a log entry, for a hold, not an arrival or departure:

CALGARY,
AB,  CA     09/21/2007     4:17 A.M.     A HOLD HAS BEEN REQUESTED. PAYMENT MUST BE MADE PRIOR TO RELEASE

Does that make more sense, or did I miss the point of your question?

Shipped on the 20th at night, arrived Canada 18 hours later. That's pretty fast?

Did you order it Next Day Air?


----------



## Garbz

I ordered something from TI one day via UPS. It went from the west coast to the east coast of America by road, and then was flown here from the east coast. No idea why. It then said delivery attempted in sydney except that sydney is a 3 hour flight south of here. So they shipped it to brisbane where for whatever reason it was marked as delayed in customs, which makes no sense for an interstate shipment. Anyway it did get here, just don't question the method.


----------



## chrisk121

Okay, I should of looked more carefully. Thanks, I cant wait for Monday!

P.S. I ordered with 2-4 day UPS Expedited. The email said it was expected to be at my house by today! I thought that was kinda fast...


----------



## RacePhoto

chrisk121 said:


> Okay, I should of looked more carefully. Thanks, I cant wait for Monday!
> 
> P.S. I ordered with 2-4 day UPS Expedited. The email said it was expected to be at my house by today! I thought that was kinda fast...



Hey, it took me about a half hour to figure it out. 

I'm still wondering if the hold for payment was because of the billing approval for your charge or for B&H to pay UPS! 

Since the package arrived, if you are really hot to get whatever it is, maybe you can go pick it up at UPS? Although I don't know how good they are at needles in haystacks, their ads claim they can find anything, anywhere.

It's probably already loaded on your local "car".

Which brings up a bit of trivia. UPS didn't call them trucks, or at least they didn't back in the 60s. They are cars. So when I saw the NASCAR ads about drive the truck, it reminded me.


----------



## chrisk121

Now it really doesn't make sense!

 Type:       Package        
Status:     In Transit      
Shipped To:     LEDUC, AB, CA      
Shipped/Billed On:     09/20/2007      
Service:     EXPEDITED      
Weight:     4.70 Lbs      

Package Progress
Location     Date     Local Time     Description

CALGARY,
AB,  CA     09/22/2007     9:31 A.M.     IMPORT SCAN
    09/22/2007     8:12 A.M.     ARRIVAL SCAN

SIOUX FALLS,
SD,  US     09/22/2007     6:56 A.M.     DEPARTURE SCAN


CALGARY,
AB,  CA     09/22/2007     5:41 A.M.     A HOLD HAS BEEN REQUESTED. PAYMENT MUST BE MADE PRIOR TO RELEASE / THE RECEIVER HAS AGREED TO ACCEPT THE DELIVERY CHARGES

SIOUX FALLS,
SD,  US     09/22/2007     6:17 A.M.     ARRIVAL SCAN

LOUISVILLE,
KY,  US     09/22/2007     5:25 A.M.     DEPARTURE SCAN

CALGARY,
AB,  CA     09/21/2007     4:40 P.M.     REGISTERED WITH CLEARING AGENCY / SHIPMENT SUBMITTED TO CLEARING AGENCY
    09/21/2007     4:40 P.M.     REGISTERED WITH CLEARING AGENCY / RELEASED BY CLR AGENCY. NOW IN-TRANSIT

LOUISVILLE,
KY,  US     09/21/2007     10:27 A.M.     ARRIVAL SCAN

JAMAICA,
NY,  US     09/21/2007     8:28 A.M.     DEPARTURE SCAN
    09/21/2007     6:47 A.M.     ARRIVAL SCAN
CALGARY,
AB,  CA     09/21/2007     4:17 A.M.     A HOLD HAS BEEN REQUESTED. PAYMENT MUST BE MADE PRIOR TO RELEASE

SECAUCUS,
NJ,  US     09/21/2007     4:55 A.M.     DEPARTURE SCAN

    09/21/2007     1:17 A.M.     ARRIVAL SCAN
MASPETH,
NY,  US     09/20/2007     11:27 P.M.     DEPARTURE SCAN
    09/20/2007     9:09 P.M.     ORIGIN SCAN

US     09/20/2007     7:48 P.M.     BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED

Tracking results provided by UPS:  09/22/2007 5:13 P.M.  ET


----------



## chrisk121

HELP!


Tracking Detail     | Help Help

Your package has experienced an exception.


Tracking Number:     *****************     
Type:     Package      
Status:     Exception
See description below      
Service:     WORLDWIDE SERVICES      

Package Progress
Location     Date     Local Time     Description

CALGARY,
AB,  CA     09/22/2007     5:41 A.M.     A HOLD HAS BEEN REQUESTED. PAYMENT MUST BE MADE PRIOR TO RELEASE / THE RECEIVER HAS AGREED TO ACCEPT THE DELIVERY CHARGES

CALGARY,
AB,  CA     09/21/2007     4:40 P.M.     REGISTERED WITH CLEARING AGENCY / SHIPMENT SUBMITTED TO CLEARING AGENCY
    09/21/2007     4:40 P.M.     REGISTERED WITH CLEARING AGENCY / RELEASED BY CLR AGENCY. NOW IN-TRANSIT
    09/21/2007     4:17 A.M.     A HOLD HAS BEEN REQUESTED. PAYMENT MUST BE MADE PRIOR TO RELEASE

Tracking results provided by UPS:  09/22/2007 11:12 P.M.  ET


----------



## Garbz

And just what are we supposed to do? Call UPS!


----------



## Big Mike

They shouldn't provide all those shipping details...all it does, is get people's hopes up and then give them heart attacks.


----------



## chrisk121

It's okay. It came to my house at about 4 PM today.


----------



## I7coder

hey, for shipping products outside US,Viaddress is the best . I have been using them since many years. Their rates are much lower thanBongous, Vpost, Borderlinx .
I have had purchased several items online and shipped them to India by viaddress service only and the most important thing is, items are always received in perfect conditions.
2 years ago i had to buy a necklace for my mom and the liked one wasn't available here. so i bought it from eBay and shipped them through viaddreess. Necklace was reached in 3 days. they are really fast, reliable and trustworthy.
i would say, for international customers, it is must to have them. here is the link.
VIAddress : Your US address
Also they have live chat support, so if you need any assistance, they are always ready to answer your queries.


----------



## ann

in many years i have never seen this.


----------



## RyanLilly

One I had a package pass through Denver 3 times, although that was reasonable because they kept running into blizzards and sending it back to the Denver hub to be redirected. All that info can be confusing, but at least it lets UPS pinpoint a shipment at any time and place. Ive never heard of UPS actually loosing a package, maybe being put on the wrong truck for a day, but even that is very seldom.


----------



## Josh66

RyanLilly said:


> ... maybe being put on the wrong truck for a day, but even that is very seldom.



I've had that happen a couple times.

The package was in Fort Worth (I lived in Fort Worth at the time too).  I checked it in the morning and it was "Out for delivery".

Good.  Right on time.

5:00 came and went and still no package.  Checked the tracking again and this time it says "Delayed due to inclement weather"

It was 85 that day with a perfectly clear sky.


----------



## icassell

But the important question remains ...

Did you get something good?


----------



## Josh66

icassell said:


> Did you get something good?



A couple lenses, I think.


----------



## SpeedTrap

The reason you saw calgary so early is that it was submitted to the broker, it was not there, just the paperwork for clearance was there.


----------



## Garbz

Wow UPS shipping must be strange if the thread can somehow be revived after more than 2 years by a spammer with no one noticing that it is spam


----------



## Jeffro

I ordered something from B&h and I hope I dont have this much trouble....


----------



## Josh66

Garbz said:


> Wow UPS shipping must be strange if the thread can somehow be revived after more than 2 years by a spammer with no one noticing that it is spam



I noticed (may have reported it, I can't remember now), just didn't care.  The thread is back, might as well keep it going for now - lol.

And, apparently, UPS has sucked for a long time.

EVERY SINGLE thing I order and have shipped UPS gets here at least a day late.

I would use FedEx, but it costs like 3 times more.  Having my stuff one day earlier isn't worth $50 to me.


----------



## Garbz

Is this an American thing? Or maybe UPS just really likes us here on the other side of the world. Pretty much everything I order from the states comes via UPS if a courier is a must, and all bar one has arrived on time and in great condition.


----------



## TJ K

Garbz how excited are you that it was revived once again by a damn spammer?


----------



## cirekoy

O|||||||O said:


> I would use FedEx, but it costs like 3 times more.  Having my stuff one day earlier isn't worth $50 to me.



This depends on the merchant...we ship via FedEx because in our experience they treat packages better, but because we ship so much, we get a great discount...I wouldn't be surprised if some merchants charge more for FedEx and other services to force more people to choose UPS/USPS to improve their discount.


----------



## Josh66

It's a strange coincidence that this thread comes back up just now...

Last weekend, I ordered a new scanner from Newegg - they were having a Presidents Day sale, and I got it for about half price.

UPS ****ed up the shipping - again.

The day it was scheduled to deliver, I got the "Recipient was unable to sign" message on the package tracking page.  What that really means (since my wife was home ALL DAY) is that they either put it on the wrong truck, or just forgot to deliver it.

Luckily, they actually delivered it the next day.  The nearest distribution center is about 50 miles away - so I would have been a little pissed if I had to drive out to pick it up.

I swear ... I would never use them if all of the alternatives weren't so expensive...

I guess that's what you get when you go with the low budget guys...


----------



## Montana

This thread started in 2007!  LOL:lmao:


----------



## dhilberg

Montana said:


> This thread started in 2007!  LOL:lmao:



IT LIVES! 

Seriously though, I've never had any trouble with UPS shipping. If there is an option for both FedEx and UPS I always go with UPS. They are cheaper and they always get the stuff to me on time.


----------

